# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Chất + !!!

## zaizai1102

Kính chào các bác . E có vài thứ cần bán . Rất mong được sự ủng hộ của các bác .  :Big Grin:  
Đầu tiên e xin được giới thiệu cặp ray TBI 30 dài 3m7 đẹp long lanh mà e vừa giành giật được ak . 
rãnh bi không tỳ vết . 


Mặt tiền e nó . cũng không có tỳ vết nha mấy anh . he he . 

E nó còn nguyên tem bảo hành nè .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Giá em nó cực kỳ mềm cho bác nào có nhã hứng . Có thể cắt theo hành trình các bác cần vì có dư thanh trượt ạ . 
Tiếp theo e lại có món này khá độc đáo . size 20 khá là cứng vững . Vuông góc chuẩn khỏi cần chỉnh . không mất nhiều công sức cho các bác thành viên mới đang có ý định thử sức với bộ môn nghệ thuật này . he he 

E nghịch xếp hình chơi thôi . Bác nào ưng cần hành trình bao nhiêu . cần đường ray dài bao nhiêu e sẽ cung cấp theo nhu cầu của các bác . 
E có mấy con trượt nhỏ nhỏ này muốn ra đi cho rộng chỗ mà nó nhỏ quá chả bik bán sao bây giờ . ray thì cũng ngắn ngắn . e không khoái lắm . bác nào cần liên hệ em em báo giá nhé . giá mềm cho ra đi nhanh ak . 


Còn vài món này ham hố mua cho bằng được giờ để không . bác nào cần thì rước hộ e 1 ít . khổ thân em nhà chật chả có chỗ chứa .  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 
Động có step 8nm . Vặn cốt vẫn còn cứng . vẫn ngon lành cành đào . giá 800k/1 ạ . 

driver TB 6600 new 100% còn nguyên trong hộp . Giá 200k/1 . giá thanh lý cho nhanh ạ .  :Smile: 
DC servor . Bác nào máu con này thì alo em báo giá ạ. có 7 con nhưng chắc chỉ bán 3 . 1 bộ của nó bao gồm nguồn 24v,driver leedsai . động cơ của mẽo a. 


Thanh lý nốt luôn cái máy nén khí không dầu chạy khá êm . nhỏ gọn dễ xách đi đây đi đó . Trước em mua mới ở chợ giời 2t500k . giờ bán 1t500k . 
Máy thi thoảng em mới dùng . Bác nào cần xúc hộ em cho rộng chỗ . 


Còn khá khá thứ nữa . e sẽ cập nhật dần dần . Rất mong được sự ủng hộ của các bác.  :Smile:  :Smile:  Cám ơn các bác đã xem bài . E xin phép được kết thúc tại đây ạ .

----------


## hieunguyenkham

inbox em giá cặp ray cái cụ.
Giá hữu nghị là em mần liền a

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## sieunhim

có ray 20 ko bác

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## phuongpham1190

Cái dc servo gia ro the bai dah bac

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## hung1706

Hehe nhà nhiều đồ chơi quá...chắc hốt hết mớ trượt nhí quá  :Big Grin:

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## emptyhb

> Kính chào các bác . E có vài thứ cần bán . Rất mong được sự ủng hộ của các bác .  
> Tiếp theo e lại có món này khá độc đáo . size 20 khá là cứng vững . Vuông góc chuẩn khỏi cần chỉnh . không mất nhiều công sức cho các bác thành viên mới đang có ý định thử sức với bộ môn nghệ thuật này . he he 
> 
> E nghịch xếp hình chơi thôi . Bác nào ưng cần hành trình bao nhiêu . cần đường ray dài bao nhiêu e sẽ cung cấp theo nhu cầu của các bác .



Món này bán thế nào đây Dũng ơi? inbox mình 4 cục nhé!

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Một  đống hiwin dựa tường 
Bác đợt này về nhiều ray ngon quá .Lúc cần gọi hỏi thì không có bây giờ thì.... .
Toàn người mẫu chân dài rước về sắm đồ cho em nó chơi cùng tốn kém lắm đây.chắc không đủ sức.Các đại gia mới dám bao
em chỉ dám chơi các em dưới mét thôi ah.
Bữa nào bác làm lô từ 600-1000 về đi .chắc anh em trên đây cần nhiều đó.
thanks !

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## zaizai1102

Cám ơn bác đã quan tâm . Ray 20vs25 dưới 1m e xin phép đc cập nhật vào ngày mai ạ .  :Smile:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## zaizai1102

> Món này bán thế nào đây Dũng ơi? inbox mình 4 cục nhé!


A ơi . E om a trong Zalo a nhé . He he .

----------


## Tuấn

Em hỏi không phải tí, cái này có phải ray con lăn lắp 2 mảnh không ạ ?



Nếu đúng bác inbox giúp em cái mớ này, em về em.... iu khoa học tẹo  :Smile:

----------


## itanium7000

Không phải đâu bác Tuấn ơi :v

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Hình như là loại 2 rãnh bi

----------


## hung1706

Haha bác T cân cặp ray con lăn dài nhiu nè :d

----------


## thehiena2

inbox giá cặp rây dài nhất bác

----------


## Tuấn

> Không phải đâu bác Tuấn ơi :v


Vậy hả bác ? em chưa cầm trên tay con ray lắp 2 mảng bao giờ, muốn mua một lần cho biết, hì  :Smile:  thanks bác

----------


## hung1706

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/40...nho-den-to-day
Bác T tham khảo mục này nhé. Còn hành trình bác cân bao nhiu thì em lây giúp choa  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Vậy hả bác ? em chưa cầm trên tay con ray lắp 2 mảng bao giờ, muốn mua một lần cho biết, hì  thanks bác


Bác Tuấn hỏi loại này hả itanium-bayngan ?

----------


## itanium7000

Dạ chính nó. Tên tiếng Anh là Crossed-Roller Bearings Guide. Tiếng Việt mọi người hay gọi là con lăn áp má, con lăn chéo v.v..

----------


## ktshung

bán em 2 con trượt cho ray 20 đi bác

----------


## huyquynhbk

con máy nén khí này nén đc tối đa bao nhiêu kg thế a Dũng ơi?e đang quan tâm ah.

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## linhdt1121

> con máy nén khí này nén đc tối đa bao nhiêu kg thế a Dũng ơi?e đang quan tâm ah.


115psi kìa, tương đương 8kg/cm2
Xong máy kia Quỳnh ơi

----------


## huyquynhbk

> 115psi kìa, tương đương 8kg/cm2
> Xong máy kia Quỳnh ơi


hi! thanks a. e định lấy về dùng phun sơn. cái vụ a nhờ e vẫn chưa làm đc. sr a nhé!hnao e ngồi ngâm cứu lại ah.  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Các bác cho e hỏi loại có dầu vs k dầu thì loại nào dùng ngon hơn hả?

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> hi! thanks a. e định lấy về dùng phun sơn. cái vụ a nhờ e vẫn chưa làm đc. sr a nhé!hnao e ngồi ngâm cứu lại ah.  
> Các bác cho e hỏi loại có dầu vs k dầu thì loại nào dùng ngon hơn hả?


Có chuyển động thì phải có ma sát. Có dầu bôi trơn với không có dầu bôi trơn theo mình có dầu ngon hơn.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Có chuyển động thì phải có ma sát. Có dầu bôi trơn với không có dầu bôi trơn theo mình có dầu ngon hơn.


Hình như ko phải bác ah, em đọc thì thấy thế này
http://dienmayhailinh.com/tin-tuc/ph...-hien-nay.html

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hình như ko phải bác ah, em đọc thì thấy thế này
> http://dienmayhailinh.com/tin-tuc/ph...-hien-nay.html


Vậy cái máy đó trục vít hả em

----------


## secondhand

> Có chuyển động thì phải có ma sát. Có dầu bôi trơn với không có dầu bôi trơn theo mình có dầu ngon hơn.


Không phải đâu bác! Loại này dùng piston nhưng rất mỏng hình như bằng gì giống da hay nhựa, lâu quá quên hihi, không phải loại dài chà bá bằng nhôm. Lòng nó ngắn và mạ bên trong bóng như gương hay gọi là lòng kính, hành trình piston trượt chỉ vài mm. Trục khuỷu của nó là chính trục của motor, độ lệch tâm rất ít và truyền lên piston vẫn là tay dên. Loại này mình xài ko biết bao năm rồi mà vẫn tốt tuy ko cần dầu bôi trơn

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## Nam CNC

con bơm này là bơm piston , không dùng séc măng kim loại , nó chỉ xử dụng 1 miếng ron bằng 1 loại nhựa hay gì đó , thông thường gọi là da ( mà em cũng tin là bằng da thật ) , còn vỏ xi lanh bằng nhôm , bên trong lòng được cường hóa bề mặt và rất láng mịn , do đó nó hoạt động như thông thường và chống chỉ định dùng dầu ( cha nào cho dầu vào hư đầu bơm ráng chịu ) loại này đời mới , sạch sẽ , chạy cực êm , dùng trong nhà thoải mái , giá cao hơn mấy con dùng dầu bôi trơn nhé , tốc độ bơm cao hơn.

Bây giờ công nghệ vật liệu phát triển , có nhiều cái ngoài suy nghĩ thông thường lắm. Em đang dùng 2 cái mini ở nhà đây em xài hơn 1 năm nay mà vẫn êm ái , bơm mạnh mẽ như ngày nào , nhưng con của em màu cam , hiệu Sandong.

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## zaizai1102

Cam ơn các bác đã quan tâm và chia sẻ những thông tin quý giá và bổ ích ạ . Thật sự mà nói thì e sử dụng cái máy nén khí này điều đầu tiên cảm nhận là nó rất êm . không bị tiếng ồn như các máy to . Có đem đi đâu để sử dụng cũng dễ dàng và gọn nhẹ . e chỉ bik có vậy thôi ạ . he he . E nó đã ra đi về 1 phương trời rất xa để phục vụ chủ nhân mới rồi ạ .

----------


## zaizai1102

E xin phép được cập nhật chút thông tin hàng hóa ạ . 
Ray NB size 20 dài 1170mm giá 1,8t . 

Rexxddort size 25 dài 950mm giá 2t490k 
              size 25 dài 870mm giá 2t400k
              size 20 dài 1070mm giá 2t100k 


hiwin size 25 dài 880mm giá 2t400k ( 1 cặp 4 con trượt các bác nhé ) . 

NB size 25 dài 1960mm giá 4t190k .


Đang cần chỗ cho đống hàng mới sắp về nên bác nào nhiệt tình mua hàng em sẽ fix nhiệt tình và Free ship toàn quốc các bác nhé . he he . Rất mong được sự ủng hộ của các bác ạ .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Không phải đâu bác! Loại này dùng piston nhưng rất mỏng hình như bằng gì giống da hay nhựa, lâu quá quên hihi, không phải loại dài chà bá bằng nhôm. Lòng nó ngắn và mạ bên trong bóng như gương hay gọi là lòng kính, hành trình piston trượt chỉ vài mm. Trục khuỷu của nó là chính trục của motor, độ lệch tâm rất ít và truyền lên piston vẫn là tay dên. Loại này mình xài ko biết bao năm rồi mà vẫn tốt tuy ko cần dầu bôi trơn


Không biết phải loại này không. Đem cái của Japan cũ ra đục thử nó bể luôn. Đúng là loại này không có dầu , nó có màng bơm bằng cao su nhưng nó không có lòng kính gì cả chỉ có tay dên . Chưa chạy thử được nhưng cấu tạo vậy chắc chạy êm lắm.

----------


## zaizai1102

E có cái bàn hút chân không . Đầy đủ động cơ . Động cơ cắm là chạy ạ .




Giá e nó 4T5 ạ .

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái bơm trên chỉ là bơm màng , cho áp lực rất thấp không thể làm máy nén khí được đâu , cái đó xài hồ cá thì ok.


Bàn hút chân không kìa Gamo.

----------

Gamo, zaizai1102

----------


## Gamo

Bàn này nó hút kiểu gì ta?

Đang kiếm tấm giác hút như của daltron mà ko ra

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Làm thế này cho đơn giản nè anh.

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo, zaizai1102

----------


## Ledngochan

Bàn hút chân không kích thước sao bác, có hút mạnh và nhanh không, ok mình lấy cả 2.

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## hung1706

> Làm thế này cho đơn giản nè anh.


Cái dây ron cao su đó kiếm khó ko ta, ra Tạ Uyên xem sao  :Big Grin:

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## zaizai1102

Dạ e cũng chưa thử nên không biết nó sao nữa . Cái mặt bàn cũng lạ lạ . nó phẳng và nhiều lỗ . không có khe rãnh gì hết ạ .

----------


## Tuancoi

In box cho 2 cái hộp ray và block nhé

----------


## h-d

> Bàn này nó hút kiểu gì ta?
> 
> Đang kiếm tấm giác hút như của daltron mà ko ra


cụ GAMO thích dầy bao nhiêu mm em mua cho, loại này em dùng nhiều, cái máy nén khí không dầu kia pit tông là 1 loại nhựa, dùng 1 thời gian là nó mòn nhựa >>> hở là mất lực nén (loại này china em dùng và bán nhiều)

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## Gamo

Chùi, đúng là buồn ngủ gặp chiếu manh. Mình cũng ko biết cần mua dày bao nhiêu nữa. Cách nó hoạt động thế nào hả bác? Mình mua về rồi gắn ống khí kiểu gì? Độ dày ảnh hưởng đến gì hả bác?

----------


## h-d

vậy Cụ Gamo tính mua bàn hút hay mua cái miếng silicon lót bàn hút? bàn này diy cũng dễ mà cụ, LX đã làm loãng chủ đề chủ bác chủ, Cụ Gamo qua facebook đi ạ. mới nt cho cụ chắc cụ không vào facebook

----------


## phunglong_ts

driver tb6600 có mấy cái ah

----------

